
Ask HN: Failed Google interview, Enthusiasm for the Valley,  0 responses - viabary
Got an update fr Google 2 days ago, I did not make the cut for the final round of F2F interviews (Product Manager role). This is the second time, the first (BSA - 8 months ago) got through to the final round in Mountain View only to receive a no-go result.<p>I am trying very hard to put my foot into the Valley community, ultimately with a startup or joining decent company to further elevate my skills and learn. Have been trying very hard for the past 2 years despite the countless rejection emails. Figuring out what is wrong or why I dont get any approaches with my CV and on LinkedIn. I have approx 8 years of solid tech delivery and solutioning experience with Big-4s and I have a relentless work ethic. But I don&#x27;t see myself doing it for the rest of my working life and need a stepping stone into the startup&#x2F;valley community.<p>Am beginning to highly doubt my self-worth, the news about Anthony Bourdain broke me down terribly,  not only looked up to him I also took it very personally and related myself to it because if someone with such high caliber and knowledge would give up like that, what would a mere character like me be valued at in this whole game. It’s a tough feeling, as though I have reached the dead end despite my journey and principles.<p>At this point, I am determined to get some guidance and support or maybe someone to just give me a chance as I’ve no mentors or anyone I know in the valley.<p>Willing to work for FREE and make sacrifices for this. Any advice would be much appreciated. Ready to compensate&#x2F;pay for your time and feedback. Please Help, and apologies for using the word “I” aplenty.
======
pinewurst
Please please please, don't let this affect your self-worth!

Being hired by Google is _no_ indication of personal value.

Being not hired by Google is _no_ indication of worthlessness.

You're letting what's probably tech's most famously random hiring process make
a difference in your life, when really it should be laughed off as the
travesty of a sham that it is.

What was the Google req, PM for ad sales or clickstream storage
infrastructure? There are so many better things and places out there for you
to give the positive energies you have.

The tech world in general is a place where terrible people are worshiped like
gods and their ephemeral acts seen as permanent. I realize that the Google
name on one's resume is worth something, but please ask yourself if it's
really necessary. Those who'd judge you by that aren't worth seeking approval
from. You can and will make your own way - most of us do.

There's a lot more out there, in the Bay Area and certainly in the wider
world. You'll look back on this in years to come and laugh. Please appreciate
that this will come and you'll feel better.

~~~
viabary
Will definitely keep trying. Just knackered that I dont have anyone that I
could reach out to for proper feedback why I am not getting any responses.

PM "generalists" team matching stage was not done, would have been done at a
later stage - after the onsite.

------
smt88
Bourdain didn't "give up". He suffered from mental illness exacerbated by a
grueling schedule and poor work-life balance. If you want to learn something
from him, you should learn that happiness is often found outside work and that
career achievement doesn't mean you'll be happy or healthy.

I strongly recommend that you see a mental health professional to help you
through this.

I'd also ask why you want to be in SV so badly. There are many other places to
work with better pay compared to cost of living. There are great companies all
over the world.

~~~
viabary
Thanks for your reply. SV attracts me in terms of growth and the chaos, and
the ability to learn. I eventually would like to build my own startup. Having
spent almost a decade in the consulting industry I feel there is confinement
in what I am able to be involved with.

Quite frankly as I stated, it is not at all about the pay/living costs, rather
the congregation and assimilation of talented , out of the box, progressive
mindsets and charismatic individuals it has produced that inspires me to the
valley.

------
towndrunk
SpaceX has Project Manager positions open and that would be a hell of a lot
more fun than Google.

